# I have an R34 Skyline, Bringing back parts...



## Kingtal0n (Aug 3, 2004)

I am bringing back some parts from japan, a R34 Gt-R bumper, fenders, etc... basically a front cut, and some motors- 
I have a Skyline R34 GT-T

I am looking to sell the car, But no one is interested in an Automatic Skyline. Would it be a huge crime to retro fit the skyline with a manual trans, and put the GT-R body panels on it and sell it like that instead. 

for pictures visit the site: www.Geocities.com/kingtaling
The Domain is going to be: DragInternational.com
But for now its on a free site for testing. 

The GT-T skyline is the blue/purple one.


----------



## Skyline_Seeker (May 3, 2006)

hey this is RB i talked to you on the phone a bit last week. i have looked on auctions and have actually see some r34 gt-t with nismo gt-r kits and have done rb26dett swap on it and are badged as gtr's.

also if you do a 26 swap u can sell that NEO rb25 motor for ALOT. 240 guys love those as they are rare but wiring is a pain but worth it. just a few ideas for ya


----------



## Kingtal0n (Aug 3, 2004)

Yeah, I have a few NEO RB25's coming they are already SOLD, very popular. 
I Dont want to do a motor swap, Too much work plus Im not quite sure how the AWD is going to work out, Not my area of expertise.


----------



## FBI-R33GTR (Sep 29, 2005)

Kingtal0n said:


> Yeah, I have a few NEO RB25's coming they are already SOLD, very popular.
> I Dont want to do a motor swap, Too much work plus Im not quite sure how the AWD is going to work out, Not my area of expertise.



It's not a hard job to do, I have done 3 of these in Australia and it's an awesome conversion just the torque difference is unbelievable. If you are interested in doing the conversion let me know & I will send you the relevant information on how to do the job.


----------

